# Sprang Pants



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I just saw Carol James blog post from JUNE of this year where she blogged about making a pair of sprang pants!

http://sashweaver.com/2013/06/28/sprang-pants/

And now she posted a second pair of pants on Weavolution
http://www.weavolution.com/project/caroljames/second-pair-sprang-pants-2013


You must go and see!


Bravo!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

This style must be an acquired taste that I haven't acquired yet. LOL


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

The sprang pants are re-creations of the styles of pants found depicted in classical art. The works have patterns that are typical of sprang technique. 

There was a pictorial study released some time ago comparing sprang technique with the artwork. Samples were made to show that Persian soldiers and others could have been clothed with fabric created with sprang technique. The document is in German, but you can get the gist from the pictures. 

You can download the document at this link 4.4MB
http://www.teppichfreunde-norddeuts...fen/Drinkler-Sprangtechnik-09072011-72dpi.pdf

If you were a reenacter from 400 AD time period you may be interested in these tights. Carol James is North America's premier Sprang artist and she produced two samples after seeing this document. 

It's an acquired taste but sprang has been around for centuries. Created on frames, this is not weaving but interlinking. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Interesting pants, but not for me. But I am knitting spats (covers the top of your shoe) for my running shoes to keep pebbles out of my shoes when I run on gravel. Do you think it could catch on for style? Might look good with these sprangs, you think?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> that's amazing! They look so sproingy and elastic!


That's another trait of the sprang technique is that it is elastic like netting when you pull sideways. But pulling down it is like regular cloth. Where knitwear might sag it remains stable in length, making sprang an excellent fabric for tights or leggings.


Have a good day!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

it reminds me of those woven Chinese finger traps we had when we were kids or the bags some produce come sin- it stretches one way but not the other.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, that's a very good example of the structure. That same structure allows one to make a bag that expands sideways but doesn't sag downward.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

uh oh - I see my mistype and it won't let me edit after 24 hours. 

I typed "come sin"  when what I meant to type was "comes in". :doh:

that's bad!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Heehee. Philip just asked if I would make him some of these!


----------

